# To buy or not to buy...



## bradleyheathhays (Jan 27, 2021)

Looking for my first band saw on the cheap and I found a 14" Reliant on sale for $50 but the seller says it needs a 1 HP motor. If I can find a used motor for around $50 then I'd go for it but I have no idea what size/type pulley the motor would need, and I'm guessing the seller doesn't either. I know the Reliant brand is akin to something like Harbor Freight so I know it's not worth much trouble, but the wallet is a bit slim at the moment.

I suppose I could find the right HP motor at the local electric repair shop but does anyone have advice on what size/type pulley I should look for to go with this saw?

PS. I know the general advice is gonna be to skip this one altogether and look for something better, but there's just no other way I'm gonna find this cutting height (which I need) at the ~$100 price range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2021)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2021)

For $50 I'd snag it. Most of the parts are probably interchangable with the common 14" bandsaw out there. You can always upgrade it as funds allow, with better guides etc. You could go 1 to 1 1/2 hp. Not sure on the pulley size, I'd just order a pulley from grizzly for one of there 14" saws, but wait till you find a motor so you know what your shaft size is. If your not afraid of doing some work and your mechanically inclined it could turn out to be a bargain budget build saw.


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Jan 28, 2021)

I'll learned enough about replacement parts now that I'll probably go ahead and buy the saw. I've gotten advice to make sure the wheels turn freely and that the bearings sound ok. Any other advice on what to check out on the saw when I do the inspection?


----------



## Jonkou (Jan 28, 2021)

Besides what is mentioned above... Looks like the table is off from 90 degrees to the blade, check the trunnions for proper movement and concentricity, could just be set at an angle. No fence is shown in the pics. Cant see if it has dust collection port built in. Check the tires. All fixable things but the cost adds up quickly. Your $50 bargain will be a few hundred minimum for a motor and pulley, carter guides alone are over $200. You‘re looking at an obviously neglected 20 yr old low end when new piece of equipment that is no longer made. Would pass it was my decision and look for a used Jet or Powermatic with readily available replacement parts. There are plenty out there if you’re looking. Try Craigslist, Facebook marketplace, local clubs etc. Buy right and buy once, with proper care and maintenance will last a lifetime.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> Besides what is mentioned above... Looks like the table is off from 90 degrees to the blade, check the trunnions for proper movement and concentricity, could just be set at an angle. No fence is shown in the pics. Cant see if it has dust collection port built in. Check the tires. All fixable things but the cost adds up quickly. Your $50 bargain will be a few hundred minimum for a motor and pulley, carter guides alone are over $200. You‘re looking at an obviously neglected 20 yr old low end when new piece of equipment that is no longer made. Would pass it was my decision and look for a used Jet or Powermatic with readily available replacement parts. There are plenty out there if you’re looking. Try Craigslist, Facebook marketplace, local clubs etc. Buy right and buy once, with proper care and maintenance will last a lifetime.


I agree with above and add you will need tires also. Buy a working machine. They are out there for less than this will cost you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2021)

I agree with you guys above, but also remember he said he has a limited budget. He can inspect the saw, if the tires are OK, bearings are good in the wheels, and it has some kind of blade guides still he can tinker and make a working saw.
We all know that a used delta, jet, powermatic etc is a better saw but they aren't cheap usually.


----------



## Jonkou (Jan 28, 2021)

Hear you Greg. Brad you asked for advise and that’s what you’re getting. Tell the guy you won’t charge him anything to take it out of his garage. Its obviously been abandoned for a long time and the seller smells a chance to make a few bucks off you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 28, 2021)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Looking for my first band saw on the cheap and I found a 14" Reliant on sale for $50 but the seller says it needs a 1 HP motor. If I can find a used motor for around $50 then I'd go for it but I have no idea what size/type pulley the motor would need, and I'm guessing the seller doesn't either. I know the Reliant brand is akin to something like Harbor Freight so I know it's not worth much trouble, but the wallet is a bit slim at the moment.
> 
> I suppose I could find the right HP motor at the local electric repair shop but does anyone have advice on what size/type pulley I should look for to go with this saw?
> 
> ...



Does the seller have the old motor? Does the seller have the manual? The old motor would have a stat plate showing draw, RPMs and so on. It would also have the drive pulley. You would more easily be able to replace the old motor with a matching motor or upgrade having running stats. I have 4 or 5 spare motors in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> I have 4 or 5 spare motors in the shop.


Yeah, but could you find them if you had to?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 29, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Yeah, but could you find them if you had to?



Yes, right under the work table by the exit door.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yes, right under the work table by the exit door.


Well, OK, I believe you and will not invoke the "pictures clause".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Feb 11, 2021)

Unfortunately someone else got to this 14" right before I committed. I ended up with a decent 12" Craftsman instead. Sturdy factory base with some kind of original built-in digital readout although I'm not sure if it works. Saw runs fairly well with 6" cut height, 2 speeds, 1.25 hp, and a huge table that tilts 45 deg.. Any suggestion for good performing but economical belts or tires? I'm finding sets of tires on Amazon for around $18 but I'm wondering if that's too cheap to be any good.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 11, 2021)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Unfortunately someone else got to this 14" right before I committed. I ended up with a decent 12" Craftsman instead. Sturdy factory base with some kind of original built-in digital readout although I'm not sure if it works. Saw runs fairly well with 6" cut height, 2 speeds, 1.25 hp, and a huge table that tilts 45 deg.. Any suggestion for good performing but economical belts or tires? I'm finding sets of tires on Amazon for around $18 but I'm wondering if that's too cheap to be any good.


Is that the Craftsman table top model? If so, I might have some new blades that will fit it. What is the blade length? When I lived in Europe, I bought a small saw made by the Swiss company Inca. Great saw. When I returned to the states, I found that the Craftsman table top saw used the same size blades as my Inca. Inca has now died (after 40 years) so I have some blades left over. I think they are 72.5" as I recall.


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Feb 12, 2021)

You know I'm really not sure what to call this band saw. I'll take a pic and post soon as I can.


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2021)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Unfortunately someone else got to this 14" right before I committed. I ended up with a decent 12" Craftsman instead. Sturdy factory base with some kind of original built-in digital readout although I'm not sure if it works. Saw runs fairly well with 6" cut height, 2 speeds, 1.25 hp, and a huge table that tilts 45 deg.. Any suggestion for good performing but economical belts or tires? I'm finding sets of tires on Amazon for around $18 but I'm wondering if that's too cheap to be any good.


I would go with Carter tires. Very reasonably priced and easy to install, you don't have to glue them on.


----------

